# Anthology thread for the most remarkable serial pieces



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Post the most remarkable serial pieces ever. I'll start:

Igor Stravinsky - Epitaphium (1959)

Igor Stravinsky - Abraham and Isaac for Baritone and Chamber Orchestra (1962-63)

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm taking "remarkable" to mean rare or unusual. These 12-tone pieces by John Cage were done when he studied with Schoenberg. He used the method in his own idiosyncratic way.

John Cage: Two Pieces: Slowly - 




John Cage: Two Pieces: Quite Fast - 




John Cage: Metamorphosis - 




Here's another Stravinsky, with Sviatoslav Richter playing. It's very Webern-like.

Stravinsky: Movements for Piano and Orchestra -


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm taking "remarkable" to mean rare or unusual. These 12-tone pieces by John Cage were done when he studied with Schoenberg. He used the method in his own idiosyncratic way.


Great! I knew those pieces existed but never actually heard them. I'll try now.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Babbitt - All Set (if you are new to serial music but like Ravel, Debussy or jazz, then definitely try this one first)

Babbitt - Semi Simple Variations


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Nikolai Karetnikov's 4th Symphony. Lots of suspense and atmosphere in this one.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's some more Milton Babbitt; The Semi-Simple Variations, and it is remarkable.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------

